# # of Skewb states



## BN (Jul 13, 2010)

I've looked around everywhere and can't find anything on the number of possible states of a Skewb. I'm sure one of you guys can help out.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 13, 2010)

3149280

Max number of twists to solve from any position is 11.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2010)

Always start at Jaap's webiste. http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/skewb.htm


----------



## BN (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, thanks guys.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 17, 2015)

Think it would be possible to memorize every position? Also...does this include mirrors/inverses etc.?


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 17, 2015)

CraigBouchard said:


> Think it would be possible to memorize every position? Also...does this include mirrors/inverses etc.?


Lol why would you try to memorize every position?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 17, 2015)

CraigBouchard said:


> Think it would be possible to memorize every position? Also...does this include mirrors/inverses etc.?


Learning an alg to solve each case? 100 a day for 86 years. I mean, if we got a baby and made it their full time job for life asap, it might be possible. Not that it would be worth doing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2015)

CraigBouchard said:


> Think it would be possible to memorize every position? Also...does this include mirrors/inverses etc.?



I guess one could try to memorize all of the "EG" method on Skewb (I'm not an expert, but it can't be bigger than ZBLL and some people know full ZBLL)
Basically just solve a side and solve the rest (Has anyone thought of this?)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I guess one could try to memorize all of the "EG" method on Skewb (I'm not an expert, but it can't be bigger than ZBLL and some people know full ZBLL)
> Basically just solve a side and solve the rest (Has anyone thought of this?)



Isn't this just Sarah's Advanced method?


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 17, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Isn't this just Sarah's Advanced method?



I think hes talking about a diagonal layer. I think its been thought of before, not sure if anyone knows those cases.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I guess one could try to memorize all of the "EG" method on Skewb (I'm not an expert, but it can't be bigger than ZBLL and some people know full ZBLL)
> Basically just solve a side and solve the rest (Has anyone thought of this?)



Sarah's advanced is 134 cases, so including diagonal swap that's 268 total, which is considerably less than ZBLL.


----------



## kcl (Jun 17, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Sarah's advanced is 134 cases, so including diagonal swap that's 268 total, which is considerably less than ZBLL.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the number should be less for the diag cases because of overlapping ones.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 17, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the number should be less for the diag cases because of overlapping ones.



Please elaborate. I don't understand.


----------



## kcl (Jun 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Please elaborate. I don't understand.



Never mind, I was thinking of something like (R L R' L')* 3. If you do an H perm with a solved face on bottom it's still the same case, but the same property doubles other cases.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 17, 2015)

This idea has been explored to some extend. From what I know the reason why nobody did further work on that is because most algs can be considered ugly and it's simply not worth it. 
But there is a different method being worked on right now which is closed to be finished where you build a layer with 1 twisted corner. Then you do a step similar to Sarah's intermediate method which has 90 different cases and you're left with a L4C case.
The algs range from 4-8 moves but most are 7 moves long and mostly consist of getting a corner out and inserting it in some fancy way which is much easier to do than fixing an "EG" face on Skewb. 

Oh btw as this thread is about the number of Skewb states.. could somebody calculate how much moves you need max to build a layer with a twisted corner and how many moves you need on average. I think it would be good to know to test the effectiveness of the method explained above


----------

